# New to hay buisness



## danpat (Jan 10, 2011)

I recently purchased a small place with a 15 acre hay field, last summer lack of rain and grass hoppers keep the grass pretty low. I would like to give the field a running start this year, what is the best way to determine fertilizer amounts and when to fertilize? Can I mix fertilizer and weed killer in the same batch and do it all at once?


----------



## danpat (Jan 10, 2011)

oh yeah, I am located in Southeast Texas, Livingston area.


----------



## rrch129 (Oct 5, 2009)

You need to do a soil test with what they call a soil probe and send it to your local extension office. They will come back telling you what to put down for what you want to be which sounds like hay and not crops. You could use a liquid fert but dont think I would apply an herbicide with liquid fert. Hopefully more people will chime in and help you out. Good luck


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Texas Liquid Fertilizer over in Hempstead will do it all at once for you. I believe the Co-op in Bryan will as well. They just use a multi nozzle setup on their boom. There are likely a number of dealers in the Livingston area also. I've found that I get better results using granular fertilizer and spraying the herbicides myself.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Here in middle TN most people normally just rent a sprayer from the local CO-OP and spray the herbicide ourselves and then come back with a fertilizer buggy and spread the granular fertilizer. However if their is someone close that will do them both for you at the same time and the cost was not too high I might consider that. However I myself enjoy being on the tractor so having someone else do it would take all the fun out it. Just last night I was bush-hogging a 20 acre field and as the sun was setting and the moon was already up I saw a shooting star go right into the red setting sun sky!!!!! It was one of the coolest things I have ever seen and it made me smile when I saw it. I thought to myself "this is the life"!!!!!!

Kyle


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

Like previously said, get a soil test. In grass we have found better results with granular fertilizer and then in the alfalfa we used a liquid; I can't remember the name right now. First get a soil test then go from there.


----------



## danpat (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help, I have found my local agent I have one right here in Shepherd for San Jacinto County.


----------

